# Scale Problem



## Orchid Addiction (May 20, 2019)

I have for a number of years been using Orthene and Malathion for scale on my cattleys and have no scale problems with the my paph. or phrag. These chemicals no longer control scale and I am considering trying Enstar Ag and my question is has anybody been using Enstar and if so what is your opinion. Also is there another product that is better and safer to use? Thank you for taking time to answer this post.


----------



## CarlG (May 20, 2019)

I generally use Talstar P, which is odorless, on scale. Seems to work OK for me. Available relatively inexpensively on Amazon.

Talstar (Bifenthrin) is a synthetic pyrethoid. Mammalian toxicity is quite a bit lower than invertebrate toxicity, and seems to be fairly broad-spectrum.

It is NOT a systemic, though.


----------



## Ray (May 21, 2019)

Enstar AQ (not AG) is an insect growth regulator, not an insecticide. It disrupts the maturation of eggs and juveniles of a variety of insects.

My personal approach is to apply it *with* a systemic like acephate.

Treating with only an IGR allows the adults to continue to damage the plant and for the eggs - protected, as they are under the shell with "mom" - to hatch and begin doing the same. If, when the emerge, they happen to come into contact with residual Enstar, good, but if they don't, you've not controlled the problem.


----------



## abax (May 22, 2019)

Orthene 97% systemic on Amazon. Thank you
Ray.


----------



## richgarrison (May 23, 2019)

++ to Rays method with a few other options so that your local population doesn't acquire any immunities

Distance, Merit (*imidacloprid*), etc.. work well as additional alternatives in the mix of tools...

If you haven't seen or read Sue Bottom's set of materials on pests and treatments i'd highly recommend it. https://www.staugorchidsociety.org/culture-monthly-sue.htm

you can see various treatment options and some feedback on what they do, plants that don't like what they do, etc... She has published much of this content in various AOS bulletin articles as well.


----------

